# Could not find Conextant audio device - error message.



## Rich20 (Nov 2, 2015)

I recently downloaded and installed Win 10. It seems to run OK except for startup. I get an error message that the Conextant audio device could not be found. I can hear sound through the earbuds.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If I remember correctly, there's an issue with certain Realtek and Conexant audio devices in Windows 10.

What's the brand name and model name and model number of your computer?
What windows version originally came in it?

Open the Device Manager window and then expand the *Sound Video And Game Controllers* heading.
What's the exact description of the audio device listed there?
Double-click it to open its properties window.
Does it show it as working properly?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rich20 (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a Lenova N 500 which I purchased about 5 years ago. It came with Win Vista Basic, but the last OS that worked correctly was Win 7. I picked up a ton of viruses and the tech at Best Buy had to return the machine to its original state. After I got it back, I downloaded Win 10. All seemed to work except for the one error message about the Conextant driver. I opened the Device Manager window and found two items under the Controllers heading. The first is Hi Def Microsoft device or driver dated 7/9/2015. Ver 10.0.10240.16384. The second is Intel Hi Def Audio HDMI. Message indicated both were working properly. Sorry if I did not reply properly. 
Rich


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your typing has a lot of errors and incomplete words, so I'm going by what I'm reading.

---------------------------------------------------------------



> I have a Lenova N 500 which I purchased about 5 years ago. It came with Win Vista Basic, but the last OS that worked correctly was Win 7. I picked up a ton of viruses and the tech at Best Buy had to return the machine to its original state. After I got it back, I downloaded Win 10.


The *Lenovo N500* laptop was designed for and has driver support only for Windows XP 32-bit and Windows Vista 32-bit/64-bit.
Its detailed specifications list shows it has these primary devices:
Intel GMA 4500/X4500 or NVIDIA GeForce 9300 graphics
Conexant CX20561-15Z high definition audio
Broadcom BCM5906M 10/100 Mbps ethernet
Intel WiFi Link 5100 wireless



> I opened the Device Manager window and found two items under the Controllers heading. The first is Hi Def Microsoft device or driver dated 7/9/2015. Ver 10.0.10240.16384. The second is Intel Hi Def Audio HDMI. Message indicated both were working properly.


Double-click each of those entries to open its properties window.
Click the "Details" tab and then select "Hardware Ids" in the list.
You will see one or more strings that have *VEN_####&DEV_####* as part of it.
Advise what the exact 4-character codes are that follow *VEN_* and *DEV_*

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rich20 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am finding areas that I never knew existed. There are two items listed under the device drivers. The first is identified as a High Definition Audio Device with VEN_14F1&DEV5051. The second one is an Intel(R) High Definition Audio HDMI with VEN_8086&DEV_2802. I hope this is the info you need.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> The first is identified as a High Definition Audio Device with VEN_*14F1*&DEV_*5051*. The second one is an Intel(R) High Definition Audio HDMI with VEN_*8086*&DEV_*2802*.


The first device is *Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221*.
There's no Windows 10 driver listed for it, so that likely explains why you're seeing a message about that device not being found.

The second device is *Intel High Definition Audio HDMI*.
That means your laptop has Intel graphics and not NVIDIA graphics.
Double-click that entry to open its properties window, then click the "Driver" tab.
What's listed there for driver manufacturer, driver date, and driver version?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rich20 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for letting me know there are no drivers yet for the Conexant HD SmartAudio.

The information for the Intel (R) High Definition Audio HDMI is:
Provider is Intel(R) Corp.
Driver date is 6/30/2008.
Driver Version is 6.10.0.2060

There is a driver update button just below the driver info button which I did not click on.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's a pretty old driver version, so Windows 10 may not have installed a generic driver for it.
It won't hurt anything to select the driver update feature and see if it updates the driver.

Are you getting sound through the laptop's speakers?
Have you checked the volume control and other sound settings?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rich20 (Nov 2, 2015)

I tried the update driver button and got a message that the
Driver Version 6.10.0.2060 is up to date.
I am not getting any sound through the speakers except when I unplug the power cord. I get a squeek out of the speakers. I can plug in the earbuds and listen though. When I checked the volume control, it only offered me the earphones option. 
I appreciate your expertise and help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're using a Windows version that laptop isn't designed for, so you can expect to have some devices not work properly or not work at all.
If you have a computer-knowledgeable family member or friend who can have a "hands on" with that laptop, that may be your best option.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

